# Take a guess N a' gander ....



## N2TORTS (Jan 27, 2011)

These lil ones are sooooo...Rambunctious ! ~....
Any guesses' ? 


















JD~


----------



## Neal (Jan 27, 2011)

leopcatas. or sulpardas. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## travisgn (Jan 28, 2011)

Sulceopards


----------



## hali (Jan 28, 2011)

owww lovely x


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jan 28, 2011)

leocatas?


----------



## Neal (Jan 28, 2011)

Sul'crap'as is what I like.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't see "sulcata." They look like little leopards to me. Why do you folks think they're a cross?

Branching out, huh? The RFs weren't enough for you?


----------



## Neal (Jan 28, 2011)

If you look at their heads in the first & 4th shot, those are sulcata heads. Plus the shell pattern and color is just not right for a leopard, a little too tan. No doubt their cross.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll bet these become very popular in the future. I'll bet they'll look like small sulcatas with patterned shells when they grow. This sort of thing is inevitable. It's what humans do. How soon 'til the first humanzee?


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 28, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> I'll bet these become very popular in the future. I'll bet they'll look like small sulcatas with patterned shells when they grow. This sort of thing is inevitable. It's what humans do. How soon 'til the first *humanzee*?



Thats sounds like what a person would say if they sneeze lol


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 29, 2011)

They definitely look like a Sulcata/Leopard to my untrained eye 
I don't know how I feel yet about mixing species...


----------



## Candy (Jan 29, 2011)

Well?


----------



## terryo (Jan 29, 2011)

Come on Jeff....???


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 29, 2011)

terryo said:


> Come on Jeff....???



Ok .... Miss Terry N Candy ...
Neal was correct ... although seems not a fan . Anyhow , these were NOT produced by me but someone I know who is out here in Ca. I remember 3 years back when the first one's hit the public out here ... there is alot of indifference in opinions about the hybrid. I myself find it 1# fascinating that the two could actually produce and 
2# I have had several of both species ( pure strains) and for me , know the pro's and cons of both . 
that being said ... these were taken on a trade and as you know I always like somthing different. To my knowledge there havnt been many produced( I could be wrong ) and I myself have never seen any " grown up" . So I hope to hang on to these for a little time to see what progress/ changes take place, and if anything would be able to provide some insight to these " rare " lil gems. 
I have owned just about every kind of tort at one time or another....
just thought these were too darn " different" to pass up. Plus I recieved them very young , straight from the source, with pics/video of the parents, even the mating ...and other than hatching your own, a nice addition when compiling a " true experience" and history of the animal .
Cheers ' and Happy Tort~N 
JD~


----------



## Neal (Jan 29, 2011)

No not a fan, but I don't condemn either so good luck with them.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very pretty


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 30, 2011)

I wonder if they're mules.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 30, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> I wonder if they're mules.



Nope .. there tortoises!


----------

